# WHAT is this? Periods again after 2 years?



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

. Went through allot of off and ons for years. Heavy periods. Had a DNC in 2003. In 2005 I had 3 periods the whole year. Was put on 10 pills, to make me start. I started in October of 2005 and have not had one since. I had blood work done, yeah your in menapause, NO KIDDING







. Been trying to tell these people for years it was coming, NO I was to young. Did the hot flashes, terible mood swings etc.But no periods okay this I can handle. Weight gain has been horible. Last month and this month my breast got real tender and my face got only like it used to back when I had periods. Okay another something different. So then last ngiht I start spotting. What the heck is this?? I have not had a period for 2 YEARS. What in the heck is going on? SHould I be worried? Cause I am. What if there is something else going on? What can cause this? HELP!Any ideas? anyone else ever have this happen? Any ideas wold be greatly appreciated.I already had an apointment with my GYN in 2 weeks, running late with it this year. SO I will talk to her then BUT for now I am worried.Thanks for any repliesKat


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Seeing the doctor in two weeks is probably a good thing.I googled a few sites and a lot of things can cause spotting after menopause including stress. However they usually do want to check it out as sometimes it can be a fibroid, or polyp or tumor so they are likely to want to run some tests.Hoping it is just stress or random hormonal flux.K.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Kathleen for your quick response. I can always count on your for help. Lets hope it is not a tumor. Fibroid is a cist?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fibroid is a benign growth. Technically that is a tumor, but it is not cancer.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

lady, I did the exact same thing. I am 51 and quit bleeding for 2 years when I was 46 and then 2 years ago i starte having problems. I thought I was "post menopause". I've had 2 endometrial biopsies (definitely tell your dr.) which came back fine. But, I saw a new dr a couple of months ago and he said "you are NOT in menopause, you are still in perimenopause". Shock I guess! But you need to get totally checked out because if you ARE postmenopause you should not be bleeding but they can do all sorts of tests to make sure everything is oK. Goodluck. Tiss


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks, I have an apointment Monday. The nurse said that they will probably start out doing an ultrasound to check for fibroids, thickening of the liner of the uterus. I do know it was a shock and I am concerned since the BIG C runs in my family.I willl let you know what I find outThanks againKat


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

They set up an apointment for an ultrasound. To check for everyhting Kathleen mentioned and also for thickening of the uterous . SO I have 2 weeks to wait. Hopefully all will turn out okay


----------

